# Μηδενίζω



## elineo

Πώς θα αποδίδατε στις κοινές ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες το "μηδενίζω", "μηδενιστής' με την έννοα όχι βάζω μηδέν στο γραπτό του μαθητή αλλά του "απαξιώνω...κλπ". Θα ήθελα μέσα στη λέξη το "zero" αν γινόταν.


----------



## Eltheza

Hi elineo!

In English, you can use *zero* as a verb when it means:

1. adjust an instrument or device to zero value
2. adjust the sight setting of a gun

For *μηδενίζω*, what do you think about 'nullify' for the meaning you want?

*Μηδενιστής* = 'nihilist', but it doesn't seem to fit your intended meaning.


----------



## an-alfabeto

Στα ισπανικά, *anular*: ακυρώνω, ματαιώνω, μηδενίζω την αξία, εξουδετερώνω, αγνοώ/παραβιάζω (την ισχύ ενός νόμου).
Η λέξη φτιάχνεται όπως και η ελληνική από το αρχαίο _μηδέν_ (_μηδέ_ + _εν_), από το λατ. επίθ. _nullus_: _ne-ullus_:κανείς
Για τον αριθμό 0, οι περισσότερες γλώσσες χρησιμοποιούν το _zero_ (ετυμολογία και ιστορία του αριθμού).
*anulador*, επιθ. μηδεντιστικός.
*nihilista,* επιθ. μηδενιστής. Από το _nihilismo_ (λατ. _nihil_ "τίποτα" και το επίθεμα -_ismo_).


----------



## cougr

elineo said:


> Πώς θα αποδίδατε στις κοινές ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες το "μηδενίζω", "μηδενιστής' με την έννοα όχι βάζω μηδέν στο γραπτό του μαθητή αλλά του "απαξιώνω...κλπ". Θα ήθελα μέσα στη λέξη το "zero" αν γινόταν.



Υπάρχει κάποιο συγκείμενο;


----------



## elineo

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις. Το ισπανικό "anular" με καλύπτει και σαν έννοια και σαν μορφή, διότι έχει το μηδέν σαν ρίζα. Στα αγγλικά το "nullify" sounds perfect, δεν ξέρω όμως αν έρχεται πιο κοντά στο "reset", δηλ. στο "επαναφέρω" παρα στο "απαξιώνω". Το "nihilist" το ακούω για πρώτη φορά, μου φαίνεται οτι ίσως και αυτό προέρχεται από το "null" η το πιθανότερο από τη γερμανική λέξη "nichtig" (νίχτιχ) που σημαίνει ασήμαντος, χωρίς αξία κλπ.  Να δούμε πώς θα φτιάξουμε το "μηδενιστής" από αυτά.


----------



## Eltheza

Hi elineo!

*Nullify* is from Latin, 'nullus' = *zero*

*Nihil* is from latin, "nihil" = *nothing*

*Nullify* is often, but not exclusively, used in a legal sense, meaning *cancel*, for example, 'to nullify a contract'.

(*Annihilate* = 'to destroy completely; to wipe out; to eradicate')


----------



## an-alfabeto

elineo said:


> Το "nihilist" το ακούω για πρώτη φορά, μου φαίνεται οτι ίσως και αυτό προέρχεται από το "null" η το πιθανότερο από τη γερμανική λέξη "nichtig" (νίχτιχ) που σημαίνει ασήμαντος, χωρίς αξία κλπ. Να δούμε πώς θα φτιάξουμε το "μηδενιστής" από αυτά.


 
elineo, υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στα:
α) *anular* (ισπ.), *nullify* (αγγλ.): ακυρώνω, ματαιώνω, (εκ)μηδενίζω, "καταργώ"
β) *nihilista* (ισπ.), *nihilist* (αγγλ.): μηδενιστής, νιχιλιστής 

Ο μηδενισμός / νιχιλισμός ως φιλοσ. όρος σημαίνει την άρνηση κάθε παραδεδεγμένης αξίας. 
Η διαφορά φαίνεται αν, ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα, αντικαθιστάς κάθε φορά με κάποιο από το συνώνυμα:
(εκ)μηδενίζω= ακυρώνω, καταργώ (π.χ. την απόσταση, τους κανόνες, τα σύνορα), και
είμαι μηδενιστής = αρνούμαι την ύπαρξη (π.χ. ηθικών αξιών, νοήματος στη ζωή)


----------



## elineo

Ευχαριστώ Αν-αλφα, δεν ήξερα οτι υπάρχουν οι δύο αυτές λέξεις με τις διαφορές που περιγράφεις. Αυτό ακριβώς έψαχνα!


----------

